

The weirdest design trick I know - Ideka
http://www.theastronauts.com/2013/06/the-weirdest-design-trick-i-know/

======
_greim_
This reminds me of the orange/blue contrast thing in movie posters that went
viral a few years back[1]. I wonder how much things like this are just
industry fashion trends, as opposed to having a deeper, more timeless
psychological basis.

[1]
[https://www.google.com/#q=orange+blue+movie+posters](https://www.google.com/#q=orange+blue+movie+posters)

------
sheriff
This was covered on The Office:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8uCNOKODf4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8uCNOKODf4)

------
nickthemagicman
Very interesting. I would love to see more language studies about this.

Sort of reminds me of how a minor chord invokes sadness.

~~~
mathattack
Linguistics is a fascinating field. I suspect there is a lot behind which
sounds are culturally biased, and which are universal.

I recall a study that said "spit" is the least corrupted word across
languages. (Because the sound is similar to the activity)

~~~
eCa
Which leads to:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onomatopoeia](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onomatopoeia)

and more specifically (though _spit_ is missing):
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-
linguistic_onomatopoeias](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-
linguistic_onomatopoeias)

